# Partial Wet Sand Enhancement Detail - Ford Focus ST500 with Auto Finesse Desire



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The Focus ST500 is a limited edition run of 500 pre facelift Focus ST's, each loaded with equipment including scarlet leather Recaro seats, Xenon headlights, sat nav, rain-sensing wipers and limited edition decals.

This particular example was without its decals and had seen some paint on its rear quarter, which had been finished poorly with signs of pig tailing, sanding marks and very poor clarity in the clearcoat. The rest of the car was suffering from very heavy swirling.

The aim of this detail was the wet sand the repainted area to improve its appearance, then to enhance the paintwork to remove as much swirling as possible. I also took the opportunity to try Auto Finesse Hide out on the Leather Interior...

A few befores:


DSC03390 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03391 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03392 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03393 by RussZS, on Flickr

As always, wheel area first with Smart Wheels, G101 and various brushes:


DSC03397 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03398 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03399 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03401 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03402 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03403 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03404 by RussZS, on Flickr

Followed up with IronX to remove embedded brake dust:


DSC03405 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03406 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was foamed with AS Duet:


DSC03407 by RussZS, on Flickr

(That's after 5 mins dwell)

Next:

- Hand washed with AS Duet
- Rinsed
- IronX applied to entire car to remove any fallout
- Tardis to remove tar

Then the car was moved inside for claying:


DSC03411 by RussZS, on Flickr

BH Clay Soft:


DSC03412 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03413 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was then dried with CG Wooly Mammoth:


DSC03414 by RussZS, on Flickr

I decided to wet sand the rear quarter first, then machine polish the rest of the car afterwards.

Some pics of the rear quarter:


DSC03408 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03410 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03409 by RussZS, on Flickr

As you can see, very poor general finish and reflections!

Now ideally I'd be getting this panel perfect, but given that the rest of the car is very 'orange peely' from Ford, my aim was to restore the depth to the paint, but not remove the Orange Peel completely.

Depth wise, we were looking at an average of about 650 on this panel:


DSC03422 by RussZS, on Flickr

I decided to begin with 2500 grit, then follow up with 3000. This combination was chosen to not remove the peel completely, but to finish down the poor finish as well as possible and to try to 'match' the rest of the car.

I also had the issue that various areas were worse than other parts of the panel, so I changed pressure and working time based upon this.


DSC03425 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03427 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03428 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03429 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03433 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03435 by RussZS, on Flickr

After 3000:


DSC03436 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03437 by RussZS, on Flickr

I corrected the 3000 with Scholl S3 and Scholl Spider Pad:

(Slightly out of focus - apologies)


DSC03439 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC03440 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03441 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03444 by RussZS, on Flickr

The peel is still present, but the reflectivity and depth have been restored.


DSC03448 by RussZS, on Flickr

I then began working on the rest of the car, which was averaging about 170 microns:

Before:


DSC03415 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03416 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03417 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03467 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03471 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03452 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03453 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03456 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03461 by RussZS, on Flickr

Old ST stripe residue still present:


DSC03458 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC03520 by RussZS, on Flickr

Now I had a real struggle finishing down well on this paint. Megs 205 and Menz 106FA were leaving very faint holograms which were simply not acceptable.

Britemax Black Max came to my rescue and allowed me to finish down perfectly using a 3M Finishing Pad and DA:


DSC03473 by RussZS, on Flickr

The Hide Pair was used on the interior along with Spritz:


DSC03475 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03476 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03477 by RussZS, on Flickr

Mint Rims on the wheels:


DSC03479 by RussZS, on Flickr

Mercury on the exhaust:


DSC03482 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03483 by RussZS, on Flickr

Crystal, Revive and Black Onyx used in their respective areas:


DSC03500 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03523 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03524 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03526 by RussZS, on Flickr

LSP for today was Auto Finesse Desire...


DSC03480 by RussZS, on Flickr

Curing:


DSC03481 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

and finally, some afters...


DSC03484 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03486 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03487 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03489 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03490 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03492 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03494 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03497 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03498 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03501 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03502 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03504 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03505 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03507 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03508 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03510 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03511 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03513 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03514 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03515 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next up, we have a yellow Camaro...

Thanks for reading!


DSC03518 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Amazing Car  <3 fantastic work Russ.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

like that, paintwork looks like it has real depth now.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Russ, so how do you rate the hide twins? What sort of finish does it leave behind?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning finished shots russ. Top work


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work Russ, so how do you rate the hide twins? What sort of finish does it leave behind?


Milly used them and seems to really like them. I was pushed for time, so didn't have a real chance to try them out, but the seats looked great afterwards - very natural.

My PDR man has just bought a Volvo estate which will be a great test for the Hide Twins...

Thanks all!


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Amazing....Stunning work as always Russ. Lovely depth and clarity after correction. how did you find the Desire to use?


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Fabulous work once again Russ & Milly , where did you get the foam brush used to dress the front grill Russ?


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Russ, why don't You use sanding block ? Are You not affraid that by applying uneven preassure with Your hand on sheet of paper, You will cause deep marks ? 


Also, what's the smell of AF leather products ?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work son


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Nice motor  black always looks mint!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ford nut said:


> Amazing....Stunning work as always Russ. Lovely depth and clarity after correction. how did you find the Desire to use?


Desire is a dream to use - spread very easily, leave for a few mins then removes without any effort at all.



bigslippy said:


> Fabulous work once again Russ & Milly , where did you get the foam brush used to dress the front grill Russ?


http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/valet...ing-brushes-pack-of-5.php?manufacturers_id=52 :thumb:



evotuning said:


> Russ, why don't You use sanding block ? Are You not affraid that by applying uneven preassure with Your hand on sheet of paper, You will cause deep marks ?
> 
> Also, what's the smell of AF leather products ?


I prefer using my bare hand, especially when there is a slight curve in the panel. I have used both, but prefer the hand method. With the curled edge under my thumb and a constantly flooded panel, it's easy enough to not put scorelines in. I'm not a fan of the block as you lose a bit of the 'feel' you get from just using your hand.

Thanks all 

Russ.


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

Perfect as always


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> I prefer using my bare hand, especially when there is a slight curve in the panel. I have used both, but prefer the hand method. With the curled edge under my thumb and a constantly flooded panel, it's easy enough to not put scorelines in. I'm not a fan of the block as you lose a bit of the 'feel' you get from just using your hand.


Fair enough , however I've encountered wet sand paper leaving deep marks when not using sanding block, especially on single stage, soft paint., that's why I was asking


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Milly used them and seems to really like them. I was pushed for time, so didn't have a real chance to try them out, but the seats looked great afterwards - very natural.
> 
> My PDR man has just bought a Volvo estate which will be a great test for the Hide Twins...
> 
> Thanks all!


I've orderd them but I don't like leather that feels tacky and shiny afterwards but as long as the AF products don't leave that sort of finish Ill be happy.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Great job as always Russ.

Sometimes on a curvy car i won't use the block for the same reason you say, uneven coverage. Much more control by hand imo 

Afters look stunning mate


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

evotuning said:


> Fair enough , however I've encountered wet sand paper leaving deep marks when not using sanding block, especially on single stage, soft paint., that's why I was asking


I would use a block for sure on flat panels, as you say there's certainly less risk using one. It's the way [email protected] taught me and it suits my technique this way.

It's the first sanding I've done since my time with Kelly in December, but it's like riding a bike after being taught by him :buffer:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> I've orderd them but I don't like leather that feels tacky and shiny afterwards but as long as the AF products don't leave that sort of finish Ill be happy.


Definitely no 'tacky'/sticky feeling at all, so I think you'll be pleased


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great work Russ :thumb:

I can see that You have comfortable seats in Your garage for tired watchers lol


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

Brilliant finish Russ, a very high standard as always. What durability do you get out of Black Onyx?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Fantastic work as usual!

What glass cloth was used here Russ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alzak said:


> Great work Russ :thumb:
> 
> I can see that You have comfortable seats in Your garage for tired watchers lol


Indeed, Audi A3 seats 



dodd87 said:


> Brilliant finish Russ, a very high standard as always. What durability do you get out of Black Onyx?


It's the most durable I've honestly used - a good 10-14 days or so.



Matt. said:


> Fantastic work as usual!
> 
> What glass cloth was used here Russ?


It's this one:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/microfibre-madness-cloudbuster-towel.html

They're pricey, but worth it!!


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

That final pic says it all russ, fantastic finish and some great 50/50's


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow, it looks stunning! 

Very very reflective, nice finish :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks stunning with the correction and Desire, how did you get on with the Hide i have all the new AF gear on order from PB so will be trying soon, The VP foam sticks coming in handy for the grills, thanks for a great review again


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

bang tidy, as always :thumb:


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Great work there mate as usual. 

Just wondering what you used as a lubricant when wet sanding? I still haven't got round to doing the chips on my car yet (still waiting for the weather to improve so I can do it outside). 

Thanks


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

Fantastic job as usual Russ


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Russ I can see new light on one of Your picture can You say something more about it ??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

OGGYsri said:


> Great work there mate as usual.
> 
> Just wondering what you used as a lubricant when wet sanding? I still haven't got round to doing the chips on my car yet (still waiting for the weather to improve so I can do it outside).
> 
> Thanks


I just used AF Lather. With Kelly we used hand wash. Just water is fine in reality.

If we can set a weekday evening I'm happy for you to use my unit.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alzak said:


> Russ I can see new light on one of Your picture can You say something more about it ??


Well spotted!! It's a 70w Halide on a stand. I'm getting a few more around the unit soon.

I need a ceiling next!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Wish I could use someones unit near me!

I havent washed the cars for around 4 months now. 

I have a Makita that's seen one hours polishing.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic work as always Russ. :thumb:
Nice to see someone using Black Max too. I have used it a few times now including my old PB ST many moons ago.


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Russ that would be brilliant, only problem is I'd need a little help as I've not really done it before and don't want to put you out. 

I've ordered me some lather and a few other goodies from the PB 3 for 2, can't wait to try em out. Don't know whether to wait and give the car a polish first though lol.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

OGGYsri said:


> Russ that would be brilliant, only problem is I'd need a little help as I've not really done it before and don't want to put you out.
> 
> I've ordered me some lather and a few other goodies from the PB 3 for 2, can't wait to try em out. Don't know whether to wait and give the car a polish first though lol.


That's fine mate, happy to help. PM me a date and I'll get it in my calendar.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great thread, write up and results. Blackmax is a great finishing product, I like it a lot.

I'll back you up on the MM Cloudbuster, best glass cleaning cloth I have used by quite some way :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Stunning work, it shows me how far i still have to go.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks incredible, so much depth and gloss from the paint, looks better than brand new Russ, was this all done in a day, if so; hats off to you, this is one magnificent and glorious detail turnaround in the time scale achieved, very well done.


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Fantastic mate. I've got the paint and that anyway now.

I'll get back to you in the next few days, see when you can fit me in. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Cracking work Russ :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> That looks incredible, so much depth and gloss from the paint, looks better than brand new Russ, was this all done in a day, if so; hats off to you, this is one magnificent and glorious detail turnaround in the time scale achieved, very well done.


It was over about 16 hours or do Trip. I was struggling with hologramming but now I know Black Max works I'm a happy man!

Thanks everyone for the kind words.

The owner is a member on here too, so I know it'll be well looked after.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

nice work Russ, where is the car park photo's


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

James B said:


> Cracking work Russ :thumb:


Thanks JB :thumb:



123quackers said:


> nice work Russ, where is the car park photo's


I know  I ran out of time unfortunately...

We are putting some more ST stripes on it soon, so maybe after that..


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> It was over about 16 hours or do Trip. I was struggling with hologramming but now I know Black Max works I'm a happy man!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the kind words.
> 
> The owner is a member on here too, so I know it'll be well looked after.


16 hours on a detail on a car in a day, that is some serious going Russ, you must be knackered, but the results show the work, simply epic work and great turnaround, i would be very happy with that finish on mine, but i can't no way achieve the results you have achieved in a single day, let alone a month, that's pure perfection levels.

I'v never tried Black Max Russ, sounds like one product i need to invest in for the future, as my cars black as well.

But very welldone, and a great clear write-up from yourself, plus the pictures look very sharp :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Well spotted!! It's a 70w Halide on a stand. I'm getting a few more around the unit soon.
> 
> I need a ceiling next!


Do You have any link so I can read something more about it


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great work Russ.


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome dude....


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome work Russ


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Well done that man, one to be proud of I think:thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

awesome work


----------



## BlackPanther (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi All, 

May i first say a huge Thanks to Russ who has worked wonders on my car...:thumb: oh and Milly :wave:

I have been on DW for some time picking up tips and seeing the amazing work carried out by some of these guys, but the time had come to get the ST looking how it should, but first task was find someone who knew a thing or two.....

Initial meet with Russ was spot on, great guy very passionate about his work, talked me through what was required to get the desired finish 

The thought of wet sanding was not good, but the results speak for themselves....

It was in need of some attention and hats off to Russ, he worked some major magic on this one, and in a short time frame.

Im over the moon, its stunning :argie:

Thanks Again


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

BlackPanther said:


> Hi All,
> 
> May i first say a huge Thanks to Russ who has worked wonders on my car...:thumb: oh and Milly :wave:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the very kind words - it was a true pleasure to work on, despite taking a bit longer than expected, but I wanted to get this one spot on for you. I'm glad you're pleased with it.

Let me know when you want to get the stripes on and we'll sort something out.

Thanks again,

Russ.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

That makes it all worth while huh, when the customer is over the moon!


----------



## MartinD (Dec 11, 2011)

Awesome job Russ!

-Martin


----------



## kaisernaut (Jun 11, 2010)

awesome job!!!!!!

I should be getting my Desire by this week


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice there mate.


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Thats a top job Russ...It looks AMAZING! How did you find the hide duo?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

MR.Q said:


> Thats a top job Russ...It looks AMAZING! How did you find the hide duo?


I didn't get to use them but Milly was very impressed by how easy they were to use and the factory fresh look they gave. I'll do some in depth testing soon.

Thanks all 

Russ.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Like the look of that Halide bud. 

Seems to be the way forward. Thanks.

Mo money i need to spend


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Concours Car Care said:


> Like the look of that Halide bud.
> 
> Seems to be the way forward. Thanks.
> 
> Mo money i need to spend


Yeah they are spot on really and bloody brutal haha!

I need a few more up and on stands ideally. Halogens make for better 50/50's though. I need a ceiling next, the costs are spiralling!! I'm booked up until June now, so lots of busy evenings coming up painting and cleaning the rest of the unit up!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Russ I'm going to need to talk to you again haha, those lights look awesome! Are they silly money?? 

Great job again though, car looks stunning in the after pics - Nice to see your wet sanding tuition transferring into stuff like that though, looks a lovely finish!


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

stunning Russ :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice work Russ. Seems wet sanding is becoming the norm now.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Russ


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh I do like very much cracking work!


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

awesome work russ (+milly) as always


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks folks


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there Russ :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've had this car back in today to sort some spot defects, and we also applied the new Auto Finesse DA Glaze and Sealant. Desire was still doing its job but I fancied giving the new products another whirl.

Excuse the volume of pics - new rear lights have since been added by the owner:


DSC05016 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05019 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05025 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05026 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05029 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05031 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05034 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05035 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05036 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05037 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05038 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05041 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05042 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05043 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05044 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05047 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05048 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05049 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05050 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05052 by RussZS, on Flickr

The owner is on here and will report back with regards to durability on the new sealant.

Thanks for looking.

Russ.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks incredibly sharp in the pictures, one very unique st500, nice reflections from the paint, Autofinesse are really stepping up in the game.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks ace mate


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Missed the original detail but nice to see that it's kept it's stunning clarity and reflections!

It really does take some balls to take a piece of sand paper to a nice car.... well done and stunning work! I just wish i had some more practice and confidence with wet sanding.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Looks incredibly sharp in the pictures, one very unique st500, nice reflections from the paint, Autofinesse are really stepping up in the game.





Concours Car Care said:


> Looks ace mate





Sonic said:


> Missed the original detail but nice to see that it's kept it's stunning clarity and reflections!
> 
> It really does take some balls to take a piece of sand paper to a nice car.... well done and stunning work! I just wish i had some more practice and confidence with wet sanding.


Thanks all. 

Sonic, it is a little scary tbh and I doubt I'd be doing it without Kelly's expert tuition, it's certainly one of those things you need to 'get your head around' first.

Russ.


----------

